# IP address doesn't work



## princessdani (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi. This is my first post. I am not having this problem right now, but sometimes it happens... Could an IP address be busted? The scenario is mostly like this... I use a static IP address for computer/equipment, and it doesn't work. There's no connectivity. Checked if there's IP address conflict or anything like that and still no go. Change the IP address to an IP address that is from the same block as the first one that didn't work. Then that works..

Any idea on why this happens sometimes? Thank you in advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It is not possible to "bust" an IP address. :smile:

I suspect that you are picking an IP address that's already in use. Since you provided no information about your network environment, it's impossible to suggest what might be happening.


----------



## colorblindjimbo (Jun 25, 2007)

johnwill said:


> It is not possible to "bust" an IP address. :smile:
> 
> I suspect that you are picking an IP address that's already in use. Since you provided no information about your network environment, it's impossible to suggest what might be happening.


or he has a wrong subnet. if your IP address begins with 192.168.x.x then your subnet needs to be 255.255.255.0


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

colorblindjimbo said:


> or he has a wrong subnet. if your IP address begins with 192.168.x.x then your subnet needs to be 255.255.255.0


This is not necessarily true. The subnet mask can technically be pretty much anything. What is important is that the subnet mask on the PC _is the same as_ the one required to use the network. 255.255.255.0 (a 24-bit mask) is simply common-place in use, but by no means required.

If you could give us more information about your network it would help significantly. Once we have an idea how your network is laid, we can give proper advice.

What is the layout that connects your PC (and other "equipment") to the network, the Internet, and etc? What is the IP and subnet masks of the various devices? Throw us a bone, because unfortunately we can not read your mind :grin:


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Check your ISP is actually issuing a static IP. On one of my connections, I can get both, but the static will only work intermittently while the dynamic address will work flawlessly.


----------

